# Embroidered Headrests!!



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

I finally got my headrests back from the shop, I think they turned out nice and just wanted to show some pictures and see what you guys think.


:whatdoyouthink:
View attachment 1479



View attachment 1480



View attachment 1481


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

me like, makes me want to put the chevy bowtie there


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man that is nice! I should have mine done next week. I'm having the "RS" logo embroidered into the light tan leather headrests. Bright red lettering with a black outline stitching....will post pics when it's done with!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Really nice and original 
Me like!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Man that is nice! I should have mine done next week. I'm having the "RS" logo embroidered into the light tan leather headrests. Bright red lettering with a black outline stitching....will post pics when it's done with!


sounds nice I can't wait to see pics


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> me like, makes me want to put the chevy bowtie there


Ya I thought about going with the bowtie first but then decided on the CRUZE. anyway you should do it iam really happy with mine!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> sounds nice I can't wait to see pics


I can probably post pics from work...the way I understand it, the guy is coming here to do the work. I guess they maybe do this mobile, as this is the guy that does the embroidery work for a lot of dealerships in the area. It's probably better for him to go to them instead of shuttling new cars back and forth, etc. 

I may be wrong on this, but we'll see next week....can't wait!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Those look awesome....nice work


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cool! Where did you get it done?


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Very cool! Where did you get it done?


Thanks.  Trim Tech Interiors&Glass in Oshawa,Ontario 
www.trimtechinteriors.com


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Great Idea! Looks great too!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

If they were white i would have "borrowed" them yesterday! lol!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks good.


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome! How much did it run?


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

well found a place that will do mine tomorrow $10 a headrest heading that way tomorrow


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Awesome! How much did it run?


 
Thanks. And I got them done for 35 a headrest. Iam sure there are better prices then that out there ^^^ ( for example )^^^


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

That's still not bad. I'd do it for that much.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> Thanks. And I got them done for 35 a headrest. Iam sure there are better prices then that out there ^^^ ( for example )^^^


You get what you pay for babe. Yours look mint in real life!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got'em done!




























The guy that did these has my custom graphics for the rear headrests now. Hopefully he can get those digitized and I'll be posting them soon.

Cost was $100 for both headrests, done on site while I was at work...not bad!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

^ I like that. Looks clean. 


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks really good. :goodjob: I wish I had leather


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> I finally got my headrests back from the shop, I think they turned out nice and just wanted to show some pictures and see what you guys think.
> 
> 
> :whatdoyouthink:
> ...


Looks Great!!! Can't miss that HOT PINK!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Just got'em done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, yours look really nice! I have black leather so I'm thinking of going with the red letters with white lining?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

That would look sweet! I went with the black outline because of my light interior color. The guy that did mine recommended that, but he does do Red with silver outline for black interiors. He's licensed to use GM/Chevy logos and fonts, so it is an exact match.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Way to thread jack this one guys


92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> Way to thread jack this one guys
> 
> 
> 92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


 
:question:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Yet another cool thing I'd like to do now. Great idea guys / gals!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

awesome!!!! i can see my red chevy bowties there matching my red black interior!!!!! i may need to get a part time job to pay for these mods!!!!


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> :question:


:signs053:

I think that may be a signature he's posting... maybe.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

I was stating that ppl are jackin threads on here instead of creating their own.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

If its relevant to the op's thread I wouldn't consider it jacking


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Looks good*

Looks very nice! Something sharp that doesn't cost a lot. Can I copy?:question:



CRUZETLHO said:


> I finally got my headrests back from the shop, I think they turned out nice and just wanted to show some pictures and see what you guys think.
> 
> 
> :whatdoyouthink:
> ...


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

If that's the case then everyone should post pics of their cars in one thread dontcha think? No need for garages. I can understand being all happy about getting something done but don't post in everyone's thread that's done the same thing


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thread title = Embroidered Headrests.

Discussion = Embroidered Headrests.

Or...we can have multiple threads on Embroidered Headrests and create a search engine nightmare, and possibly the Mods having to combine and close threads...

Come on folks, grow up!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Please lol. Your headrests look like they are flocked not embroidered but whatever. I must be a forum n00b


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Thread title = Embroidered Headrests.
> 
> Discussion = Embroidered Headrests.
> 
> ...


I believe you posted pics on someone else's thread also didn't ya? Anywho yours look good n00b


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> I believe you posted pics on someone else's thread also didn't ya? Anywho yours look good n00b


...advising others on forum etiquette is a little rich coming from someone who, up until yesterday at least, hadn't figured out how to properly set up a signature... just sayin'.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried to setup a sig using the "auto guide" app and it was a fail. Therefore I got rid of it. Thanks though tips


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> Way to thread jack this one guys
> 
> 
> 92 prelude siR, jdm h22a, all jdm as fük!


 
Call the internet police!:iroc-cop:

We are now "jacking threads"....:shoot:...:shoot::question:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> I believe you posted pics on someone else's thread also didn't ya? Anywho yours look good n00b


2 others...one was MY thread, and another embroidered headrest thread.

wow...a noob with 700+ posts...and a Cruze.

Glad you like my headrests tho! Kind thanks for the compliments!


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm I recall seeing your pics on this thread and the one where the guy got his kids done n00b. This isn't my first rodeo kid. Your do look good mang sheesh


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> 2 others...one was MY thread, and another embroidered headrest thread.


^^Did you read this?



JdmHonda'lude said:


> Hmm I recall seeing your pics on this thread and the one where the guy got his kids done n00b. This isn't my first rodeo kid. Your do look good mang sheesh


Or do you just like to argue and name call??LOL:1poke:


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Dindin started one and my girl started this one. I never seen your thread, but who cares. Sheesh I was just pointing out the obvious


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> Dindin started one (seen it, posted there) and my girl started this one (Pleasant thread, she's not complaining). I never seen your thread, but who cares (you, evidently! lol!). Sheesh I was just pointing out the obvious (I said I posted on a couple other threads)[/QUOTE]
> 
> I politely tried to close this dialog, which is contributing NOTHING to the "Embroidered Headrest" subject of the thread. At this point I am thouroughly convinced you like nothing better than to stir the pot...have at it!:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

:iagree::go:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Caballero777 said:


> :iagree::go:


Thanks Caballero.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Man I like that. I had no idea a company existed that could even do that. Do they have to take the headrest apart? I doubt there is any business like that in Courtenay. Wish there was, thats for sure


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some places do have to unwrap the headrests, others do not. Unwrapping the headrests at the shop that did my tint costs ~$30 (includes re-wrapping once embroidery work is done.)


----------

